

IMWebView. PhantomJS for Objective-C - ianmurrays
https://github.com/ianmurrays/IMWebView
IMWebView is a small library I created intending to mimic PhantomJS&#x2F;CasperJS for Objective-C. It&#x27;s a very simple library with lot of space for improvement. Fork &amp; improve!
======
dzenbot
Great library for scrapping UIWebView content! Thanks for sharing @ianmurrays

